# What a night!!



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

So this is how it felt last year - I never want to forget the feeling! Especially now when it is only Spring and the Halloween 2010 season is months away.


HallowSusieBoo said:


> *HALLOW FORUM FRIENDS! I Just had to take a moment to state my profound appreciation for the frantic, exhausting, absolutely all time crazy wonderful Halloween night! The ideas and encouragement from the Forum made this year's Halloween a great experience and pulled us through for sure.
> 
> 24 hours ago - the forecast was for dismal rain, high winds and below freezing temps. BUT somehow Mother Nature smiled on us in Ohio - at least in our area and the weather turned out to be grand! I just got back in from a full - moon stroll out to the street to stand and take it all in. My witch costume is off - 150+ neighbors have devoured the hot dogs, cupcakes and drinks we served at our after TOT "Final Boo", everyone's gone home - and the house is now quiet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I can not tell you just how much I thoroughly enjoyed reading this! It puts me right in the mood for Halloween 2010 While I am not exactly sure just what we are doing...keeping it the same or changing it up...I do know I will be adding as I usually do. So thank you girlfriend for keeping the spirit alive!!!*


----------

